
Airbnb Open Sources SQL Lab, a SQL IDE That Ships with Superset - caravel
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/superset-scaling-data-access-and-visual-insights-at-airbnb-3ce3e9b88a7f#.ba236ih0e
======
banku_brougham
Wow a new SQL IDE, I cant wait to try it out. I'm so tired of SQL Developer
that I didn't bother reinstalling it after a laptop refresh at work.

For those that care my objections were simply the 90's design and UI paradigm,
shortcuts that clash with everything else I'm used to, and other superficial
stuff. Plus it got hung up a lot.

I've been so jealous of the beautiful IDE I've seen Java devs using, IntelliJ;
maybe superset will rekindle my excitem--oops, looks like jetbrains makes a
SQL IDE called Datagrip.

I guess I'll check them both out. I'm pulling for the new guys!

